# no-coat ultra flex 325 and 450



## git-r-dun (May 1, 2010)

I was wondering how good the no-coat ultra flex 325 and 450 is for 90 degree outside corners would be? or would it be for manly for off angle corners. I tried a box before that were manufactured bent for 90 degree angles, but this stuff comes in a 100' roll box.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Thats an interesting topic and has been mentioned in other threads if you search, Some rave about no coat, some think its to expensive, I personally am not a fan for using it externals, to sharp, they make out its stronger but i dout that, it can track off square from top to bottom, and has anyone else noticed how easy you can cut yourself on it, and the paper burns if you run it through your hands too fast trying to set the crease, it likes to sit internally and its great for that, but on a 90 external it needs to be well creased or turn your back and a section of it can spring off if you miss creasing a small section of it. Thats just how i have found it, I prefer paper/metel beads for externals, nice small round edge, i dont have to unroll, measure, cut, crease, sits more square, wont spring off, ok you use more mud but i like having mud from edge of corner onto the wall.
I only have the box rolls of it here and have never seen the pre creased sticks, they might be fine, so im only talking about the boxes.


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

I think you pinned that one Cazna. I really like no-coat (box rolls) for inside angles, but find the same limitations you mentioned on outside corners. In a pinch it gets the job done, especially on odd outside angles that metal can't be had for, but otherwise I'd take metal or vinyl over no-coat rolls on an outside corner.

However, the ultratim precut corner beads look great. Every once in a while I work for a customer looking for the best money can buy, and ultratrim might be the ticket for those houses, but I'd have to practice with it on regular houses first. I wonder how much more it costs than beadex?


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

I use the 450 most of the time on inside offset angles[and outside] I stay with paperfaced metal on outside 90.s,the roll stuff sucks on outside 90,s.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Do the math,it will be cheaper to buy the pre-cut outside 90"s
Buy the hopper & roller.It will save you a ton of money.:thumbsup:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Put on 32 sticks today with hopper and roller== 40 min on and hopper cleaned. didnt get to the 450 for offset today,need to apply about 80ft,taped out and beaded everything-MY LAST ONE!!!!!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

No-coat sticks suck! I've grown to hate them!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> No-coat sticks suck! I've grown to hate them!


Dang you must hate them to revive a 6 year old thread lol . I hate them too Moore.... But then again I hate anything that isn't Trim Tex mud set Low Profile!


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

moore said:


> No-coat sticks suck! I've grown to hate them!


So Moore what beads do you prefer to work with?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

D A Drywall said:


> So Moore what beads do you prefer to work with?


USG B1 super sides . :thumbsup:


----------

